# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to verify Paypal for free (us only maybe)

## marlboroman1982

You must be using Internet Explorer or Firefox.

1. Go to https://www.netspend.com/prepaid-deb...D=corporate&r=
register for a free online bank account. you must be using internet explorer or Firefox.


2. Go to your paypal and click get verified and enter details from your netspend account

and after you enter all the needed information wait about 1-2 days and you will be verified

Posted by orc a better walk thru:

Originally Posted by Chuck Norris
Here's how to add the information to your paypal:

1) After you register, login.

2) Hover over Load/Manage Money

3) Go down and click Paypal Transfers

4) You'll see something like:

Code:

Bank Name: MetaBank Account Type: Checking Routing Number: 123456789 
Account Number: 12345678901234
Retype Account Number: 12345678901234



5) That's your Bank information. Open a new tab and go to paypal.com, and log in.

6) Once you log in, hit where it says "Unverified".

7) Hit "Add Bank Account".

 :Cool:  Enter the details.

9) Wait for paypal to send the little bit of money to you.

10) Enter the amounts of money they sent you.

11) Enjoy your no-spending limit.


Did a search and didn't see this posted, if it has been feel free to delete

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Cheers, +rep

----------


## Scrawl

Epic thread. I made the bank account and it's verifying my paypal. Ech, Epic. 

+REP!!!

----------


## polackpl123

YOU gotta have it mailed to your house?

----------


## hypnotize191

WOOT!! I just requested to get it verified, gotta wait 2-3 days now. Thanks so much dude, +rep.

----------


## way2evil

If this works, it will be considered EPIC.

----------


## Syplex23

> YOU gotta have it mailed to your house?



what do you mean? oh btw hope this works im gunna try it

----------


## Ork

Sweet it works!




> Here's how to add the information to your paypal:
> 
> 1) After you register, login.
> 
> 2) Hover over *Load/Manage Money*
> 
> 3) Go down and click *Paypal Transfers*
> 
> 4) You'll see something like:
> ...


Also to the author: Thanks for giving me the site. +Rep

----------


## polackpl123

Thanks man ^^

----------


## Henessy

Only US! Gay.

BUT +Rep since this is freakin' epic!

----------


## ThugNL

Hmm how did you guys register then?

Only thing ive seen to register is full in your name and address and you get a card mailed to you :S

----------


## Ork

> Hmm how did you guys register then?
> 
> Only thing ive seen to register is full in your name and address and you get a card mailed to you :S


read my post.

----------


## trimm

Please move this to Elite Exploits. +Rep !!!

----------


## ThugNL

> read my post.


I dont mean registering it on paypal but the website you make the online bank account

----------


## X-CON

so what happens when u over charge the card can they find u or can u close the bank account after u spent like 300$?

----------


## MelonFarmer

Yeah srsly... all I see is the Debit card survey.... no bank account

EDIT: People go to https://www.netspend.com look from there


*E P I C*

----------


## Ork

Use a fake address/name if you want too. That's what I did - and my paypal is being verified as we speak.

----------


## X-CON

but can we spend the money and will anything happen if we do>?

----------


## Inquality

Awww, no fair!

Does anyone know of any UK/EU equivalent?

I'd give you 3 rep

----------


## ThugNL

> Awww, no fair!
> 
> Does anyone know of any UK/EU equivalent?
> 
> I'd give you 3 rep


Cant you just fill in a random address in the US?
Try starbucks or something lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Will give it a try then with fake address ect  :Smile:

----------


## Scrawl

You don't use the card guys, throw in a fake address and a fake name. Just use this to verify your paypal. If you really want the paypal in your name, go for it legitly, but what I did was just make fake info to verify a fake paypal.

Scrawl

----------


## L'Lawliet

****ing awsome! +rep mate

----------


## Mr. Herbert

i mreally doign this so now i can have money wit me al lthe time and use it o nrelal shit thansk man + Freaking REP

----------


## marlboroman1982

> Please move this to Elite Exploits. +Rep !!!


Only if you're going to give me access heh

----------


## Albedo

Epic post, +rep. And i really don't give out rep like.. ever.

----------


## superizm

can someone link to where to actually sign up for the bank account? i can't find it

----------


## hellian46

Just go here https://www.netspend.com/prepaid-deb...D=corporate&r= fill out the survey on the right.. You can put in fake info, but I put in real info that way I can actually spend the money that will be on the account with the debit card for real life stuff..

Edit: +rep because this is the most ownage thread i've seen in awhile...

----------


## ffaddict13

THANKS! i know it may not mean much from a leecher, but i mean it. You have just saved a lot of people the hassle of buying one and stuff, THANK YOU AGAIN!

+rep

----------


## Vannakix

I don't think this would let you go over the limit... I also suggest we keep this hidden and no one ever brings it up again.

+Rep dude, EPIC and I mean EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mekks

ive used netspend to verify paypals for awhile now... 4-5 years. but i never knew you could signup for free online. you usta have to go to a reload center and pay 20$ for the card, and then use it to verify. only used it for big scams.

----------


## decomarius

It does not work anymore?It seems i can't make a bank account anymore.

----------


## Mirror

https://www.netspend.com/prepaid-deb...D=corporate&r=

It works for me IDK whats wrong for you deco. :S

----------


## decomarius

> https://www.netspend.com/prepaid-deb...D=corporate&r=
> 
> It works for me IDK whats wrong for you deco. :S


Thank you for the link :Smile:  It works for me now.

----------


## polackpl123

has this worked for anyone?

----------


## hypnotize191

Hmm...paypal says they made 2 small deposits in the bank, and i need to confirm what they are, but they arent there in the bank account =/

----------


## way2evil

> Hmm...paypal says they made 2 small deposits in the bank, and i need to confirm what they are, but they arent there in the bank account =/


Give it time, it takes about 4 days for them to show up.

----------


## decomarius

Is there any other method to keep the money instead buying gold or any other virtual items or using poker websites.I mean something like if i receive 200$ in the first verified paypal i would send to the second verified paypal(this one created on a diferent ip) then i would make a dispute with the first paypal and then close it saying that i got my item in the end.Or something like doing a donation.I tried to find poker websites that accept paypals but i couldnt.If you help me i'll give rep.

----------


## Sumo Stan

Ok... For some reason i can not figure out how to get a bank account. https://www.netspend.com/prepaid-deb...D=corporate&r= Just brings me to log on with my Username and Password which I do not have. When I try to sign up it asks me for the Card number and ***. Do I actually have to buy a card?

----------


## decomarius

Try Mirror's link.That works.

----------


## Sumo Stan

That is his link. It says Username:
Password:
Wants me to log in.

----------


## Sumo Stan

Ok, Figured out my problem. Went into FAQ and saw that you must be using internet explorer or Firefox. So exited out of safari and went over to firefox and works great +rep!

----------


## marlboroman1982

> Ok, Figured out my problem. Went into FAQ and saw that you must be using internet explorer or Firefox. So exited out of safari and went over to firefox and works great +rep!


I'll add this info to my post, thanks.

----------


## Vannakix

... Dangit it says PayPal sent the cash but it hasn't cleared on the account... Also whats the max you can spend after you verify like this? Can you go over account balance?

----------


## Cryt

*Awesome man!!* *+REP*

----------


## hypnotize191

> ... Dangit it says PayPal sent the cash but it hasn't cleared on the account... Also whats the max you can spend after you verify like this? Can you go over account balance?


Same here...hopefully it shows up.

----------


## PIN

I get this 

The street you entered could not be found. Please review the address supplied and make any necessary changes.

----------


## Rollet

Wow great job + Rep for u mate

----------


## Sychotix

I <3 you =D +Repx4

----------


## [Royal]

> I get this 
> 
> The street you entered could not be found. Please review the address supplied and make any necessary changes.


View my thread, there is a solution to that

----------


## bulletproof

> I get this 
> 
> The street you entered could not be found. Please review the address supplied and make any necessary changes.


Did you use 123 Fake street?
/obscure?

@OP: Nice find! +Rep

----------


## Mirror

I keep checking to see what the payments were for my netspend bank account but it doesn't show I got any money from paypal...

----------


## Rosshi

> I keep checking to see what the payments were for my netspend bank account but it doesn't show I got any money from paypal...


Takes a couple of business days.

----------


## Fireblast

nice guide.

----------


## [Pat]

thanks for this, so in 2-3 days i'll get to finally use the 10 bucks thats been sitting on my paypal for ages lol

----------


## marlboroman1982

No problem glad to help

----------


## Krazzee

Okay, so I check the 'Transaction History' after about 3-4 days for the payments from PayPal ? Wouldn't that just throw the balance into the negatives ?

----------


## Mirror

> Okay, so I check the 'Transaction History' after about 3-4 days for the payments from PayPal ? Wouldn't that just throw the balance into the negatives ?


I'm not sure what you just said...:confused:

----------


## Krazzee

Well, because the balance right now on the account is $0.00 and if PayPal sends two deposits wouldn't that throw it into the balance, and don't you need something set-up for NetSpend to accept the funds ?

----------


## polackpl123

working AD

----------


## lagingtoo

worked but now my account is limited for some reason they thought someone else went on my account.. I got the bank confirmation thing tho

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the WoW Scams section? For scamming guides only?

----------


## edoroom

can anyone give me a Street ?
becasue all street that i put from US map its say :The street you entered could not be found. Please review the address supplied and make any necessary changes.

----------


## decomarius

Try http://www.whitepages.anywho.com .This is what i use to get names street and phone.

----------


## Jankem

> correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the WoW Scams section? For scamming guides only?


This is also a site for people who contribute to the overall good of the community...you fail. 

This needs to be in EPIC guides to keep the leeches from sucking it dry.

+2

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

Haha, I love this guide. But I've seen even better paypal guides get deleted for the reason I just posted, and now there are two on the front page regularly. Doesn't seem fair.

----------


## damon160

Epic Post + 2 Rep

----------


## ThatModGuy

Cheers, +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## amd123

actually i highly doubt this will work, first off you need a proxy and 4 days later what are the chances you will have that same proxy working even when the account IS VERIFIED paypal will just limit it. If i'm wrong someone please correct me.

----------


## lagingtoo

> actually i highly doubt this will work, first off you need a proxy and 4 days later what are the chances you will have that same proxy working even when the account IS VERIFIED paypal will just limit it. If i'm wrong someone please correct me.


exact thing that happened to me... I put in the bank details and everything and then paypal limited me i was on a vpn when i did it

----------


## decomarius

It worked for me.Though i made it on my own ip.Cause usually when i use a proxy i get limited.

----------


## way2evil

Just got it to work for me too.

----------


## 1221344

Worked for me on a Canadian paypal. Thanks.

----------


## krazy12766

This worked good so far .. paypal said they deposited the 2 small amounts , just waiting for it to show up on the bank account

----------


## Krazzee

Yeah been waiting since Friday for the two deposits to show up under 'Transaction History.'

----------


## way2evil

They deposited mine within 12 hours. I verified two Paypal accounts and both times they used 16 and 19 cents. Try that.

----------


## Krazzee

I already tried twice, and I know one of them are 20, you checked under 'Transaction History' right ?

----------


## way2evil

Yea, attached a screenshot.

----------


## Krazzee

Did you do anything for it to accept funds from PayPal such as give them a SSN or active their card ?

----------


## Mirror

.16 worked, I have ONE attempt remaining, either it's .20 or .21 etc etc... I dunno :S

----------


## krazy12766

this is gay .. lol i have 60$ in a paypal .. hum i hope they update it

----------


## way2evil

> Did you do anything for it to accept funds from PayPal such as give them a SSN or active their card ?


No, no SSN. But I did register at netspend.com homepage and not the link in the first post.

----------


## blazestar11

do have to have a paypal card?

----------


## decomarius

I had .16 and .11

----------


## cXm0d

I'm actually using this legitly.

I needed something like this, thanks alot. +2 rep.

----------


## krazy12766

ahh i got the deposits this morning +3 rep!

----------


## Rollet

i got .02 and .02

----------


## Mirror

Damnit, why aren't I getting the deposits? It has been over 1 week...

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

> Damnit, why aren't I getting the deposits? It has been over 1 week...


this happened four of the nine times I tried this. I just never got the deposits, and after 14 days, I still haven't gotten them. You kind of roll the dice on this, it's not guaranteed to work. For instance, I just made another one and a new paypal yesterday and after about 16 hours I got the deposits. If you don't get them within a week, netspend blocked it. It's annoying

----------


## decomarius

Just make 10 paypal accounts.At least 1 should work from those 10 ^^

----------


## [Royal]

I had .06 and .04

----------


## Zeluous

Umm, Verifying Paypal is free anyway?

----------


## Kεяusнιι

This is annoying I'm not getting the deposits.

----------


## way2evil

> Umm, Verifying Paypal is free anyway?


Requires a bank account though.

----------


## Mirror

Okay well, they sent me a prepaid debit visa card to my house lol!

----------


## Duplicity

*NOTE! IF YOU DO NOT ACTIVATE YOUR CARD WITHIN 30 DAYS. YOUR ACCOUNT WILL BE LOCKED.
*
This happened to me. I don't have a picture because I was denied logging in... I lost about 30 or so $$. I have to file a reason why I didn't activate.

ALSO NOTE: IF YOU TRY TO FAKE YOUR AGE AND STILL NEED TO PUT IN A SSN..YOUR SCREWED. THEY ALSO LOCK YOUR ACCOUNT.


So, if you are 18+ you're safe.

----------


## Mirror

Kowaii, I don't see anywhere on the site or signup page where it asks for your age?

----------


## brodziakciota

Its epic... Scammed alot atm  :Wink:

----------


## way2evil

> *NOTE! IF YOU DO NOT ACTIVATE YOUR CARD WITHIN 30 DAYS. YOUR ACCOUNT WILL BE LOCKED.
> *
> This happened to me. I don't have a picture because I was denied logging in... I lost about 30 or so $$. I have to file a reason why I didn't activate.
> 
> ALSO NOTE: IF YOU TRY TO FAKE YOUR AGE AND STILL NEED TO PUT IN A SSN..YOUR SCREWED. THEY ALSO LOCK YOUR ACCOUNT.
> 
> 
> So, if you are 18+ you're safe.


You dont need to activate the card to verify your Paypal account.

----------


## Depthcore

I'll try this out and post soon.

----------


## Duplicity

> Kowaii, I don't see anywhere on the site or signup page where it asks for your age?


When you get your card, (I got two now. One a while ago and one just yesterday)

When you try to activate it putting a year under 18, under the ToS it says you must be 18 years old or older (So they told me), it gives you an error and tells you that you need to be 18 or older.

"You must visit www.netspend.com or call 1-866-609-2020 to activate.
Have your PIN ready. Activation required within 30 days to avoid account closure."

When your account is gone, so is your paypal verified. On paypal it says my bank is invalid and now I'm bankless. And unverified.

----------


## marlboroman1982

I thought lying about your age was a no brainer,(if you are underage) and your SS number has no revelance to your age.

----------


## way2evil

> your SS number has no revelance to your age.


Made me lol. 

Durr I r smart SS number no age. Wtf do you think its used for? To track how many pennies you pick up off the floor? Its basically your human identification number so the government knows who you are.

----------


## nothinglol

> ...Its basically your human identification number so the government knows who you are.


 
LOL. 

(fillah)

----------


## psp219

This is epic!

----------


## marlboroman1982

> Made me lol. 
> 
> Durr I r smart SS number no age. Wtf do you think its used for? To track how many pennies you pick up off the floor? Its basically your human identification number so the government knows who you are.


Funny how I was able to get a Home phone (remember those?) and utilities in my name since I was 13.

----------


## way2evil

> Funny how I was able to get a Home phone (remember those?) and utilities in my name since I was 13.


You dont need to be 18 to have a phone, and some companies dont even ask for the social when you sign up for landline or internet service.

----------


## d4rk_

Thanks , thanks thanks this saved my life  :Big Grin:  atleast almost  :Smile:  !EPIC!

----------


## Cenimap

Can someone give me random fake netspend details? Lol got always some error like "Please supply a valid zip code." or "The ZIP Code you provided does not exist. Please update your ZIP Code." etc.

2x +rep for helper ; :Smile:

----------


## way2evil

> Can someone give me random fake netspend details? Lol got always some error like "Please supply a valid zip code." or "The ZIP Code you provided does not exist. Please update your ZIP Code." etc.
> 
> 2x +rep for helper ;


Google Maps

Just find a random place and address.

----------


## [Royal]

lol My guide is much more comprehensive, and covers all aspects of I.Ds, etc.

----------


## moneybaggerz

Amazing, i am now verified and i have to say thank you very much, +rep for this brilliance!

----------


## natfoth

very nice!

----------


## Dragonshadow

So I just wasted my time signing up for this because I'm not 18?

FFS everything good online requires ****ing 18+

----------


## MindTrix

Works like a charm.. and the debt card isn't bad either. +rep

----------


## way2evil

> So I just wasted my time signing up for this because I'm not 18?
> 
> FFS everything good online requires ****ing 18+


Your tellin me. I really wanted a debit card too and I flipped out on the lady on the phone. Why do I need to be 18? What does it matter? I am only spending money in the account so wtf?

----------


## Insaniumlol1

Ive been waiting like 1 day 7 hours for paypal to send me the money to verify my bank lol paypal is soooo slow

----------


## Deep_ps

Works got me verified. But the same minute i got Limited?

----------


## chiem

wow thats wierd, it didnt verfiy me, it told me that my bank account rejected it. Probally cause my account was locked. I even called them it was some annoying chick that kept telling me that she needs me social security and i tell her i NEVER ENTERED IT! STUPID BITCH! So ya, I think they are trying to identity theft me. But they have really bad over the phone customer service. They cant even speak english properlly

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

> So I just wasted my time signing up for this because I'm not 18?
> 
> FFS everything good online requires ****ing 18+





> Your tellin me. I really wanted a debit card too and I flipped out on the lady on the phone. Why do I need to be 18? What does it matter? I am only spending money in the account so wtf?



hahahah crazy kids! your youth amuses me.

----------


## krazy12766

> hahahah crazy kids! your youth amuses me.


your leechingness amuses me =]

----------


## chiem

This works  :Big Grin:  DD thank you!

Just make sure u dont get locked like me lol (dont push random buttons  :Wink: )

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

> your leechingness amuses me =]


lol silence kid. I make more money than you've ever seen, I dont need a number by my name to know that im a good scammer. Most of you idiots trade your best ideas and methods for rep on a FORUM. 


cease posting child

----------


## nothinglol

So Ay Tee Gee, why are you here then.

----------


## Iraq

> most of you idiots trade your best ideas and methods for rep on a forum.


qft.




.

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

> So Ay Tee Gee, why are you here then.


To learn the tricks of my competition, obviously. Not to give them my own.

----------


## nothinglol

> lol silence kid. I make more money than you've ever seen, I dont need a number by my name to know that im a good scammer. Most of you idiots trade your best ideas and methods for rep on a FORUM. 
> 
> 
> cease posting child


If you just leech then I don't see why you can boast. At all.

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

> If you just leech then I don't see why you can boast. At all.


I only boasted at you, if you can even call it that, because you called me out. I have no doubt in my mind that there are several scammers here that make more money than I do and are much more experienced. I was addressing you specifically, as indicated by the quote.

Seriously, let me break it down for you.


How much money have you made off of that little number next to your name?

$0

How much money is the respect of mmowned members worth?

$0

How much money does your average contributer lose when he makes a break through post?

More than you can imagine. 

Scams being unknown is what makes them work. While you can stroke your ego all day and socialize with all the mmowned members you want, I'm going to take the more profitable path of learning what I can and keeping my own methods secret. But I guess we just have different values, maybe your lack of a social life led to you needing to be accepted on an online billboard or maybe you flat out just don't like money. But me, being the business graduate that I am, well, I'm going to go for cash instead of respect. We're all scammers here anyway, respect amongst scammers is worthless. Everyone here is, by societies standards, scum. To be a respected scammer is actually pretty contradictory.

----------


## Iraq

> I only boasted at you, if you can even call it that, because you called me out. I have no doubt in my mind that there are several scammers here that make more money than I do and are much more experienced. I was addressing you specifically, as indicated by the quote.
> 
> Seriously, let me break it down for you.
> 
> 
> How much money have you made off of that little number next to your name?
> 
> $0
> 
> ...


im going to have to agree and disagree with you on your point of view.

yes, i do believe that sharing methods of scamming publicly is one of the stupidest ideas ever, but what you see posted here is usually old and well-known scams and would only have value to the bottom-feeders (99% of mmowned), who are not successful.

i do disagree that having reputation is useless. ive got access to many areas such as the shared lounge, private lounge, and contrib lounge where ALOT of good information and documentation is posted, alot of this stuff is really useful and HAS made me money in the past. Ive also got access to the marketplace, where ive bought and sold many goods/services amongst other scammers, where my rep could be calculated into trust. whether you see it or not, having a good reputation amongst scammers is a vital weapon in a scammers arsenal.

----------


## Ay Tee Gee

I guess so. But the effort to make the guides and the sacrifice of exposing a good scam doesn't really seem worth it, when say, you could get the same access to those sections by posting exploits and cracked levelling guides without making your scams less effective. 

But yeah, I'm definitely grateful to the people who do choose to post their tricks after milking them sufficiently. This thread, for instance, is epic beyond belief.

----------


## chiem

Dude man wtf dude, just stop it man. We didnt read this thread to hear u guys bitch at each other -.-. Just ya if this worked for you Just say it, dont like complain and cry... But anyways, i never got this working =/ my account on netspend always gets locked for some reason =/

----------


## Insaniumlol1

It worked i was verified but when i went to spend the money it said i was limited because i didnt verify my address ect. for my actual home  :Frown:

----------


## nicholasman

so, they send a card to the address i registered at netspend? anyways +REP!

----------


## Coolio Jenkins

this post no longer works because paypal no longer lets people connect these bank accounts to paypal (also it takes 5 days to process a payment with it, making it hard to buy and sell quickly before your limited)

----------


## mommymonkey

good scam guide

----------


## fearkite

I does work ive got about 6 paypal accounts waiting to be verified through this (Building accounts i can scam off is win) will update if it gets limited or denied.

----------


## Darksid

Its been like 5 days and my account hasnt been sent the two charges, is that because my paypal has a different first name than my card?

----------


## Mung Daal

Didn't work for me.
I've waited 6 days and no transfers have been shown, then Paypal blocked my bank account.
Though that could be that I used different information on both the Paypal, and Bank account.

I'm going to remake everything and try again, this time with the same info.

If all goes well I'll finally be able to sell my old RS account and get a good sum of money in WoW....Be able to start my guild and buy awesome gear  :Big Grin: 

I'll repost later to tell if it works for me.

----------


## Mung Daal

Failed for the second time...
This time I log into Paypal and I get this message;



```
PayPal is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the accounts in our system. We recently reviewed your account, and we need more information to help us provide you with secure service. Until we can collect this information, your access to sensitive account features will be limited. We would like to restore your access as soon as possible, and we apologize for the inconvenience.
Why is my account access limited?

Your account access has been limited for the following reason(s):

# Apr. 27, 2009: Our system detected an unusual use of funds from a bank account linked to your PayPal account.
```

What could have possibly happened there? I didn't do anything out of the ordinary...

----------


## Feraltank

Mines verified and fine from this

----------


## krazy12766

im currently verifying a new paypal with netspend i will post back to tell you if it still works just waiting for the deposits

----------


## Despite

> Failed for the second time...
> This time I log into Paypal and I get this message;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> PayPal is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the accounts in our system. We recently reviewed your account, and we need more information to help us provide you with secure service. Until we can collect this information, your access to sensitive account features will be limited. We would like to restore your access as soon as possible, and we apologize for the inconvenience.
> Why is my account access limited?
> 
> ...



Yup, I have tried this now on two different paypal accounts and have gotten the same thing.

----------


## krazy12766

update: paypal account just has been limited , same reason as the other guy.

----------


## darknife

on netspend
Card brand NS_VISA_META_SILVER_PPC6 not found for partner netspend_online

----------


## Feraltank

Make the last name on the paypal the last name on netspend first name aswell but last name is more important

----------


## darknife

> Make the last name on the paypal the last name on netspend first name aswell but last name is more important


?

the problem Card brand NS_VISA_META_SILVER_PPC6 not found for partner netspend_online
appear when i created the account on netspend and there is not link between netspend and paypal atm
 :Frown:

----------


## pwong101

Does netspend still work?

----------


## Maulistor

Dont think so. Give it a try

----------


## mansellboi

+rep this is great but how do u see how much money pay pal sent "PayPal made two small deposits to your bank account. Now that you've looked up these deposits, please enter these deposit amounts exactly as they appear on your bank statement. This process ensures that you are the owner of this account." DO WE HAVE TO DO THIS IF SO HOW? cheers

----------


## mansellboi

How do u verify the pay pal account?

----------


## wonkateddy

hey guys lets make a legendary post in the elite section with verified accounts and p words that way we dont have to get this shit shut down so fast :yuck: btw +Rep for this epic fucackin find

----------


## nothinglol

> hey guys lets make a legendary post in the elite section with verified accounts and p words that way we dont have to get this shit shut down so fast :yuck: btw +Rep for this epic fucackin find


That was. BY FAR. The most. RETARDED. Thing. ANYONE. EVER. Has said. 
I honestly hope that you fall on a death spike. You do not deserve to live.

----------


## mansellboi

took to days to recieve the 2 charges from pay pal, im verifiyed but im still limited 0.o i need to put a CC on the account now, any clue on how to do that?, of course it must be fake, im not puttin my own legit card there LOL, thanks for yall help  :Smile:

----------


## jasejunk

> took to days to recieve the 2 charges from pay pal, im verifiyed but im still limited 0.o i need to put a CC on the account now, any clue on how to do that?, of course it must be fake, im not puttin my own legit card there LOL, thanks for yall help


CC is easy. Go buy reloadable Visa from Wal-Mart and use that  :Big Grin:

----------


## thebigman

> I guess so. But the effort to make the guides and the sacrifice of exposing a good scam doesn't really seem worth it, when say, you could get the same access to those sections by posting exploits and cracked levelling guides without making your scams less effective. 
> 
> But yeah, I'm definitely grateful to the people who do choose to post their tricks after milking them sufficiently. This thread, for instance, is epic beyond belief.


i would just like to point out the scam section isnt the only section here to make rep in. I can get my rep from helping other scammerss ( so far thast what i did) and i used to post my lua scripts for private servers.

secondly. 




> I only boasted at you, if you can even call it that, because you called me out. I have no doubt in my mind that there are several scammers here that make more money than I do and are much more experienced. I was addressing you specifically, as indicated by the quote.
> 
> Seriously, let me break it down for you.
> 
> 
> How much money have you made off of that little number next to your name?
> 
> $0
> 
> ...


The sheer fact you say your industry is scamming tells me you most likely couldnt pass highschool or get a good job whatsoever. Most of us who are over 18 have jobs in addition to scamming, its more of a hobby. And alot of us arent these mental rejects who get off flaming on a scamming forums about who has the most money or who has a bigger *****. I'm sorry to say if he isnt worth it, why are you bothering with him? on an "online billboard" nontheless.


and this part:

"How much money is the respect of mmowned members worth?

$0"

If you have more rep and are more respecting i guarentee you other scammers would willingly give you there ideas and having access to a better section oft not seen by leechers to get better scams will most likely make you money.

so there is little to your argument in my eyes and i'm sure everyone elses. Please take that macho attitude with you and dont let the door hit your ass on the way out.

----------


## gypo2envy

So I get a verified account via netspend, then do some markeedragon scams on the chinesee for money and then go spend it ... would that work still?

----------


## darknife

of course that work
can you verify me a paypal account please ?
i can give you a steam account or full info wow account

----------


## wonkateddy

> That was. BY FAR. The most. RETARDED. Thing. ANYONE. EVER. Has said. 
> I honestly hope that you fall on a death spike. You do not deserve to live.


 shut the **** up dock monger this obviously needs to be kept under wraps and if dont want it 2 the STFU and smd

----------


## gypo2envy

> of course that work
> can you verify me a paypal account please ?
> i can give you a steam account or full info wow account


I'll probobly be able to for you, ill update you later on.

----------


## darknife

> I'll probobly be able to for you, ill update you later on.


ok thanks this will be nice i just wanted a random verified paypal account via net spend  :Smile:

----------


## gypo2envy

> ok thanks this will be nice i just wanted a random verified paypal account via net spend


Why can't you make your own mangg?

----------


## SorgenKin7

I am new to this ... does it still work? 
I got a verified paypal account which is over my bank account for ebay and so on ...

Now ... can i make with this guide a fake paypal where the chinese put the money on and transfer it to my real paypal without any risks?

sorry for the maybe dump question but don't got any experiance with paypal up to now  :Frown:

----------


## darknife

> Why can't you make your own mangg?


because i have always a problem
the account netspend have problem or paypal is limitted for 3 times i tried ...

----------


## wonkateddy

guess i dont understand why this is so great i mean i have a paypal ive been using for a while so if any1 can elighten me why the hell this is usefull ill just rep

----------


## darknife

> Why can't you make your own mangg?


i just try with a new one and netspend said me there is a problem with your account call(...) and i don't know why...

and for the man above me verified a paypal is great cuz you are more trustable to scam people and chinesse can't recall money and many website accpet only verified paypal !

----------


## way2evil

> guess i dont understand why this is so great i mean i have a paypal ive been using for a while so if any1 can elighten me why the hell this is usefull ill just rep


If you cant figure out why its useful maybe it is of no use to you.

----------


## wowsubs

buenos buenos , muchos gracias!

----------


## wonkateddy

so wait how do you scam the chinese?"

chincos

----------


## mansellboi

This dont work any more  :Frown:  tryed 4 times and all the same ( limited ) qq  :Frown:

----------


## gypo2envy

> This dont work any more  tryed 4 times and all the same ( limited ) qq


Serious? :S :Frown:

----------


## Iraq

> Serious? :S


i can confirm this still works.

half the morons in this thread dont know what they are talking about.

----------


## gypo2envy

> i can confirm this still works.
> 
> half the morons in this thread dont know what they are talking about.


haha thanks man, im sure i remember your name from last year some time and you helped me out or something  :Smile:  what shit have you got off usnng verified paypals and markeee dragon scam?
and yeah my paypal is now verified thanks to this  :Smile: 
i want to start scamming soon again on md with the chinese but i got so frustrated and fed up with being limited, or my transactions being recalled within two hours or so. know any way i can scam moneey on md and then not have it recalled/limited for atleast a day?
tc

----------


## Iraq

> haha thanks man, im sure i remember your name from last year some time and you helped me out or something  what shit have you got off usnng verified paypals and markeee dragon scam?
> and yeah my paypal is now verified thanks to this 
> i want to start scamming soon again on md with the chinese but i got so frustrated and fed up with being limited, or my transactions being recalled within two hours or so. know any way i can scam moneey on md and then not have it recalled/limited for atleast a day?
> tc


scam china, buy alot of intangible shit (gamecards, gold, cdkeys etc etc) on the fake paypal, then ditch it.

resell the shit for actual cash.

simple and effective.

----------


## gypo2envy

> scam china, buy alot of intangible shit (gamecards, gold, cdkeys etc etc) on the fake paypal, then ditch it.
> 
> resell the shit for actual cash.
> 
> simple and effective.


Yeah man i know i know but i cant seem to find any reliable sites which deliver the codes fast and without phone verificationn.  :Frown:  I've been looking around to.

----------


## darknife

> Yeah man i know i know but i cant seem to find any reliable sites which deliver the codes fast and without phone verificationn.  I've been looking around to.


i can give you the URL of a website that don't need a phone confirmation and fast delivery if you can give me verified paypal account  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SorgenKin7

arg need the website too ... :-P darknife ... share it  :Wink:

----------


## ciano1

linked the bank a/c to my paypal but yet to confirm it , 
how long approx does it take to receive your 2 deposits  :Smile: ?

----------


## gypo2envy

> linked the bank a/c to my paypal but yet to confirm it , 
> how long approx does it take to receive your 2 deposits ?


Took mine three days :]

----------


## Norajplz

Worked for me on 2 days !

----------


## ciano1

i can confirm this still works! after less then even 24 hours from making the paypal and netspend a/c i have a verified paypal tyvm +rep

----------


## DKDéáth

Nice, Ill try it out later

----------


## Erzhathor

Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## snowmaster20

zomg! i think it's great!
---------------------------------------------------------------
LF a scammed account! PM me if you got!

----------


## sosifier

everytime I try to add the bank account with this method it tells me I'm limited. Is this an issue with my proxies or wut?

----------


## heartless-x

I will try, thank you

----------


## supereuropa

Please help me fast its urgent (send me a PM )! I put all my details from my bank account at paypal (US), and now it says that I need to put 2 ammounts that were deposited. When I look on my NetSpend account there is nothing! Please help me its very urgent!

----------


## gypo2envy

> Please help me fast its urgent (send me a PM )! I put all my details from my bank account at paypal (US), and now it says that I need to put 2 ammounts that were deposited. When I look on my NetSpend account there is nothing! Please help me its very urgent!


That's because it takes a few days to receive the deposits.

----------


## sosifier

I'm going to consider this method nearly broken. After a few days with a Netspend as my bank my account becomes limited. This is on the rare occasions that they aren't limited immediately after I try ti sign up.

----------


## nappjuck

Actually I just signed up with NetSpend and on the step whereas I enter the bank info,
it said that this bank cannot be added with paypal anymore.
Contact Customer Service etc..
Systematic abuse  :Frown: 

PM me or add dbalternative [ at] hotma i l .com if you can get it to work :@

----------


## supereuropa

where can I see how much paypal deposited on my bank account?

----------


## bigkingbulldog50

Im gonna try this, thanks for the info !

----------


## gypo2envy

> where can I see how much paypal deposited on my bank account?


On your netspend transactions, it takes a few days to receive.




> Actually I just signed up with NetSpend and on the step whereas I enter the bank info,
> it said that this bank cannot be added with paypal anymore.
> Contact Customer Service etc..
> Systematic abuse 
> 
> PM me or add dbalternative [ at] hotma i l .com if you can get it to work :@


I subscribed a new netspend account today and am awaiting the funds to be received, should take a few days. 
So it's working perfectly fine for me bro, make sure the paypal your using is a US account, maybe that's the problem.

----------


## sosifier

the issue with this is that if you do manage to attach a Netspend acct to your Paypal, very soon afterwords you will become limited. Like I said, this has happened to me almost every single time.

----------


## Korked

Make multiple accounts then?

----------


## edoroom

i have problem when create account
its say the addrees invild
please help me

----------


## Woxter

> i have problem when create account
> its say the addrees invild
> please help me


try reading 2-3 pages in the start of the topic mate, they give ya a working link aiit  :Wink:

----------


## advantage

Not sure if this method is still working, I don't really see a reason for it not to be. I am using them legitimately to test it out.

I created a netspend account, received the card in the mail. And verified both of the deposits that PayPal made into my Netspend account. The deposits were quick to arrive for me, took about 2 days.

Once my PayPal was verified I transferred $500.00 from PayPal to my Netspend card, the funds haven't arrived yet and it's been 4 days. Normally with my Bank account it's 2-3 so I'm hoping Netspend is just a little slower but actually works. On PayPal it says the transfer has been completed which is usually a good sign, now I'm just waiting on Netspend to actually put the money into my account so I can take it out of an ATM.

I will update if I receive the money and this method is working, I really don't see a reason for it not to. My PayPal account is verified and NOT limited. And my Netspend account isn't limited and is fully verified with all my real information.

----------


## advantage

UPDATE:

I can now confirm that you CANNOT use netspend as an online bank account. For instance if you have money in PayPal and try to transfer it to the card it will be DENIED.

However if your sole purpose is to get a PayPal account verified you can add a netspend card, PayPal will make the deposits and you should be ok. But when you try to transfer it will be DENIED and PayPal will remove the card from your account saying something about how you accept the policy.

"
On Jun. 6, 2009, we attempted to transfer $500.00 USD from your bank account, ending in 9638. This transfer was returned by your bank on Jun. 11, 2009 for the reason below:

This is an invalid bank account number.


As a result, this bank account has been disabled from your PayPal account. Please contact your bank for more information or add a new bank account. Please do not contact PayPal because this is entirely an issue between the account holder and their bank."

Funny how that works since it was the exact same information that I received the deposits with, in fact with PayPal you don't have to even re-type the information as it's saved to your account!

Oh well, just wanted to warn people planning on using this instead of a bank account not to!

----------


## UserAccount

I'm just about to do this, I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## mopyohn

This isn't working for me. I'm just try to verify a paypal to use legitly. Tried twice, both times got an email saying 

"The funds in your bank account are not available for transfer. Please
contact your bank for further information."

Was never able to receive the funds to verify the account

----------


## Trimak

I <3 this so much!

----------


## Brother of arrov

Pwntzorz bro nise!

----------


## emoisdead

this is a hit or miss with VCCs however i know someone who will sell verified paypals US for 30 per account, msg me on aim if you are interested - codeneckero

i will gladly help other scammers out.. i got a few ideas as well id like to run by some experienced scammers.. msg me

----------


## metal425

Does this still work?

----------


## Ventrix

Gonna try it out when I need paypal again... thanks for the site!

----------


## Demon within

*I'm gonna try this, but I don't hope for much.
Could a mod please clear this thread up? There are tons of pages with lots of the same info.
*

----------


## Dragonshadow

Thread rescued from the bowels of the scam section.
Will cleanup later.

Edit: Some people are saying this doesn't work anymore, yet I just had a friend do it a few days ago.

----------


## Hewit

Very epic post +rep

----------


## karch

so far it has worked just waiting for the money from paypal to confirm the account will check back if it works

----------


## Saedusii

*Thanks for this, man.
*

----------


## karch

Wow this is insane it works man +4 rep cookies for you man thanks soo much

----------


## swankboss

Holy shit this is EPIC +rep!

----------


## EatUrBrains

Yep it works, Thanks man.

----------


## Keithh

Amazing, Rep if its possible

----------


## Dragonshadow

Its been 3 days and I'm still waiting on paypal to give the 2 deposits.

----------


## Wookiz

USA only  :Frown: 

anyone have a zip code and state i can use?

----------


## marlboroman1982

Google "US Zip Code" ?

----------


## nexelhost

This doesn't work anymore. The second you try to add a metabank account they close your paypal.

----------


## lockdown1990

anyone know if this does or doesnt work?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Not anymore.

----------

